# AURGH! Peeing in the bed ... yes, IT'S PEE!



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I figured it out ... it has to be pee ... he's doing it WAY too often.

I've tried stopping his water about an hour or two before bedtime. I put him on his pad and tell him to "go potty" about 3 times before we go to bed and I STILL wake up to a wet spot at my feet. (At least it's at my feet!) :x 

Snoopy is driving me crazy! Tonight I'm going to search the board for potty training tips. :? 

Last night, I got so fed up that at 2:30 I put him in his crate for the rest of the night!! He whined and barked for about 30 minutes (my neighbors below me probably hate me!) but finally quit. I felt so mean! :evil: 

And yes, it's HIM peeing, not me ... thank you very much!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Ugh, that's terrible!! Have you changed his routine lately? Even the smallest change can upset them. Isnt' peeing on the bed usually considered submissive peeing?

I hope you fix the problem soon..


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I would hope it was him! Miellie also sometimes pee's on the bed when we put her on it, she doesn't sleep with us. I really don't know what to do about it but just know you're not alone!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmmm,,,i always think along the lines of something medical going on when they start doing somehing that they hadn't formerly been doing. Maybe he needs a vet check?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

That's strange because i heard that dogs don't like to soil their sleeping area. Maybe he does it to keep himself warm...or maybe he does it in his sleep and he can't control it?

I think maybe you should go back to basics - Crating him at night until he is clean again...at least for a little while to see if there is a change?

Good luck


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd crate the little guy and wait until he can go the whole night without peeing.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

persoanly id have to say my first step would be a visit to the vet to make sure his kindeys and bladder is ok.
most dogs wont soil there bedding and if hes messing the bed its very out of nay dogs character, and with this being a fairly new development, sudden changes like this are often medical issues. perhaps hes doing it IN his sleep ie having trouble controling his bladder which could be an infection.

if the vet cant find anythign or suggest anything then go back to basics, but id def talk to the vet first, i knew a young dog with a bladder infection who was peeing in his sleep...


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Is he mad at you for something maybe? I've had animals get angry for whatever reason and that is always how they have showed it.

Funny story actually. I used to have a cat named Gizmo and he and my stepdad did not get along, odd since Gizzy actually was his cat until he and my mom got married and then Gizzy preferred me. Anyway whenever Gizmo would get angry with my stepdad he would go into his weight room (that only my stepdad used) and pee on his weights (and only the ones he used which is odd that he knew which ones they were) so that when my stepdad would go to put the wights on he would end up with cat urine running down his arm. LOL it was really funny.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

last night cosmo puked all over my leg in the bed and when i got out to clean it , i put my foot in another puddle of puke :? it was just unbelievable ...that was the last time he got macaroni and cheese  ..... just to let you know , it could have been worse  :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson has peed on my bed twice since i have had him. The last time was on my birthday morning :roll: i take him out for toilet right before bed time and touch wood it seems to be working!! no accidents lately :? better not speak to soon!


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Wawa peed on the bed once. It was the humans fault though. We woke up in the morning and were all playing on the bed and she just got really excited. I couldn't get mad at her at all. She had to go and I was goofing around.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel peed in our bed a few times but after he did it, he was immediately sent to his crate. He hasn't done it since, I think he has associated peeing in the bed with going to the crate which he hates so it works out well.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I sleep on the floor with Teddy in a sleeping bag because I know if he slept on my bed he would either pee on it or jump off to get to his pads. The bed I have now is too high for him to be jumping from so he's not allowed on it. At 6 months old he pees at least two times during the night on his pads. :shock:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I would start with a trip to the vet and if no medical problems are found.... back to the crate. You might try a little white noise such as a fan to help curb any barking/whining your furbabe might do while in his crate.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> And yes, it's HIM peeing, not me ... thank you very much!


LOL

I would also suggest a trip to the vet. Get a little container and collect a pee sample...best done first thing in the morning. That way they can rule out a urine infection.

If he medically checks out you might have to start crating him, just until he can prove he can make it the night without peeing. 

This might be a behavioral issue too. Bare with me a second...I will pretty much just tell you what I heard the animal behaviorist say about this kind of problem. 

'Sleeping in your bed is the ultamate reward...to them sleeping with the "alpha" makes them just one step below alpha. A dog should only be allowed in your bed if they are well behaved and listen to you. A dog who is trying to challange you, or is having behavioral problems should not be allowed to sleep with you. Things like peeing in the bed is a way for dogs to mark it as theirs...so long as there is nothing medical going on a dog peeing in your bed can be a sign they are trying to make the bed theirs and that is not good. That can be the start of future problems. If your dog starts to eliminate in your bed you should crate them for a while...this will tell them that its not acceptable to pee in bed. After a while you can allow them back in bed and see what happens.'

She was very much into establishing dominance...and she told me that a dog peeing in their owners bed was very bad...that it meant that they were trying to make the bed theirs and in their head they were letting you know that they thought of themselves as the alpha. 

I am not saying this is what your little guy is doing, but its another possible reason. I would go to the vet, if everything checks out I would crate him...just to see if he is only doing this on your bed or if he just cannot hold it. If you find him peeing in his crate he might need his water cut off ealy (whcih I think you said you do already) and taken out later. I know I have to wait until at least 10:30pm before my girls can call it a night...any earlier and they will mess overnight. My mom has to let her dogs out no earlier then 11pm before bed otherwise two of them mess in the house.

IF he makes it overnight in the crate without peeing he might just be trying to mark your bed as his. Dogs can be so funny sometimes...he might just be mad at you...lol I know Tequila will poop in my bed (gross!!!!) if I do anything to make her mad. This earns her a week of sleeping in her crate...lol...but it also earns me a trip to the cleaners. 

Best of luck! Keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow! Thanks Angel! :wave: Very informative information!

Luckily I take him to the vet tomorrow for his last round of shots ... I'll ask them about the situation then.

So, an update on last night:

I put him in his crate and he whined/barked for about 30 min! I did turn the tv to the classical music station (I'm keeping him in the Living Room), to try and "sooth" him.

This morning, when I got him out of his crate, there was a huge wet stain on the sheet I left in there. I'm seriously wondering if he is peeing in his sleep or something medical is going on. Definitely going to ask the doc!

I'll keep y'all posted! Thanks again!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Yanno, I can't remember how old Snoopy is but if he's under 7-8 months old, he can't hold his bladder all night long, so it's normal for him to pee. Maybe he just doesn't have any other alternative to peeing in the bed/crate?

Is your crate big enough to put a pee pad in with his bedding? If so, I'd put a pad down on one side and his bed at the other end and see what happens. If the next morning, the sheet is wet, then yeah, I'd definitely talk to the vet about it.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, I put a pee pad in with him. ... I might not have last night?

I was going to sleep on the couch with him last night, so I got my blanket and pillows and was all comfy, then I started thinking ... thinking isn't good. I was thinking "oh no, what if he just can't help himself? what if he's peeing in his sleep? I can't replace my couch!"

So after 30 minutes I put him in his crate.  I'm a bad mommy.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL you're not a bad mommy!! There's three reasons my little angel boy (I say that because he's sleeping) sleeps in a crate at night.

A) OmaKitty won't allow him in her bed.
B) I didn't want to be peed on when he was a puppy.
C) I didn't want to be peed on when he was a puppy. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

when he sleeps on the bed with you does he sleep at the end he's peeing on? if not then i think he's just waking up having to pee and can't get down by himself (right?) so he goes as far away from where he sleeps as possible... unless he can get on and off the bed himself in which case he's being lazy, or he's going in his sleep then there's a problem.... i have steps and chiwi has only peed in the bed once (and once in my daughter's too) and jumba has only done it twice (once in mine once in my daughters.) they were being lazy butts.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

nice! :lol:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Well I guess at least you know he is doing this in the crate too. Try very hard to bring a urine sample...if not they will have to collect it another way (involves a cathater :shock: ). 

Poor little boy. Hopfully its something simple to fix.

And you are not a bad mommy. Only Tequila is allowed in my bed, and trust me there are nights I make her sleep in a crate. Kylie and Ginger will potty in my bed....I dont know why...they dont potty in their crate...maybe they are competing with Tequila or something...lol!
But its not mean to have them sleep in a crate. I actually wanted all my dogs to sleep in a crate, but I got soft with Tequila. Ginger and Kylie would rather sleep in their crate anyway. I know because when I take a nap they all curl up with me...when I wake up only Tequila is with me and the other two have curled up in their crates. 

Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Tell me again how I'm supposed to get a urine sample from him? Can't I just wring out my sheets into a glass? :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Shannon... I can tell you how to get a urine sample.

Get Snoopy REALLY drunk. I mean pink elephant drunk.

Then turn on the faucet in the kitchen and hand him an empty beer bottle.

Voila!! Urine sample!!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I once gave Charley some margarita! I was slightly tipsy and I let him have a little. I know how dangerous that was, especially since he was a tiny tot, but I didn't give him very much. :shock:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

bummer... Gadget pees on the bed when he is mad at one of us... It is usually me that he is mad at.... But the other morning he pooped and peed on marks side of the bed.... hehehehehee I have to laugh at that one because Mark was taking a shower and he left Gadget in the bed room...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

:lol: LOL!!! I know its hard. I have to do it with Kylie almost monthly and she is a girl...much harder to get a little container under her. 

What I would suggest you do...first thing in the morning put him on a leash and bring a very small container with...something you can quickly put under him when he pees. Go out there and just wait for him to pee...hopfully he lifts his leg, otherwise wait until he squats and quickly put the container under him. Yes you might get some pee on you (uck) but the only way the vet will be able to tell if there is a bladder infection is with a pee sample. All you can do is try :wink:  Sometimes Kylie behaves very well for me when I do this..sometimes she clams up and wont pee when I try to put a cup under her. 
You will look silly doing this. Otherwise if you dont think you can do that try to keep him from peeing...that way they can run a quick cathater and collect the urine that way...but if he pee's before hand they wont be able to get much

And yes...if you can get enough pee from a towl you can do it your way :wink: Just be sure to tell the vet the urine came from a soaked towl...that way they can contribute the higher number of bacteria to perhaps the towl. (its always helpful to tell the vet if you had a "free catch" meaning you were able to get a cup under them and catch the pee before it hit the ground, or you collected it from a towl, floor, crate, etc)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> Well I guess at least you know he is doing this in the crate too. Try very hard to bring a urine sample...if not they will have to collect it another way (involves a cathater :shock: ).
> 
> Poor little boy. Hopfully its something simple to fix.
> 
> ...


yikes they used catheters where you worked :shock: youch, every animal that had to have one done HATED it but the ones that got it taken out through a needle where sooo much better for it.....


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

So, I was able to get a "sample" this morning. I sat by his piddle pad when I took him out of the cage armed with a small bowl type thingy and the moment he started to squat ... *BAM* ... Quick as lightening I'm under him with the bowl. He didn't know what hit him! 

Now, the trick is to remember to take it with me this afternoon!

:wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> So, I was able to get a "sample" this morning. I sat by his piddle pad when I took him out of the cage armed with a small bowl type thingy and the moment he started to squat ... *BAM* ... Quick as lightening I'm under him with the bowl. He didn't know what hit him!
> 
> Now, the trick is to remember to take it with me this afternoon!
> 
> :wave:


make sure you put a lid on it and put it in the firdge..... also write yourself a note and tape it to the door that you leave out of so you don't forget it. i don't know how many times i forgot pee and poop only to have my mom call me and say um you left crap in the fridge :?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Fridge? Nobody told me about the fridge! I left it (with a lid on) on my telephone table in the entry way so I wouldn't forget it! :roll: 

Aye Aye Aye! 

Will they still be able to use it? Or have I just totally blown it?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how long has it been there?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Well ... it's only been there for about 2 hours right now ... but it will BE there for another 7.5!!! I work 25 miles from home, so I can't run home to move it. Oh well! :roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah it will be ruined by then.... better luck next time..... what happens is when left out it grows bacteria so if it's tested then they think that there's an infection. it's best to get the sample, put it in a closed clean container, it can go in the fridge for a little bit, but best to be taken in as soon as possible. also if you use the first morning urine let them know so they can expect it to be more concentrated....


----------

